# Best place to live in the wilderness



## garrettd (Nov 29, 2012)

In the next 4 years I will prepare to live in the woods somewhere I was thinking NW Montana plz don't say Alaska b/c it is too dark in the winter there so plz any suggestions


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Lots of wilderness in Africa, lots in Australia ... and more than enough in Canada ...


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

Alaska is good also. Further down in the pan handle the day light and darkness are not as extreme. Here in anchorage we get about 5 hours of daylight and in Juneau I think it's like 7ish.


----------



## garrettd (Nov 29, 2012)

*Best wilderness*

I need to know an area in the Rockies that has the most fertile grounds with the most water, wild edibles, and an abundance of small, large, and medium game with a fair amount of trees but still wide open spaces


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

garrettd said:


> In the next 4 years I will prepare to live in the woods somewhere I was thinking NW Montana plz don't say Alaska b/c it is too dark in the winter there so plz any suggestions


I hear ya about Alaska, when it stays dark for weeks or months at a time you constantly have to deal with those Damn Vampires. Those blood sucking yahoos come outta the woodwork on those long nights. I think they are imported from Russia just to keep the population down, and a reason for folks to grow garlic and keep sharpining those stakes. It also gives them a reason to reload their .44mags with silver bull____no wait that's for Werewolves.

Did TPTB in Alaska warn ya about those pesky suckers also? Is that why you don't want to go there. Oh Hell I almost forgot about Bigfoot or is it bigfeets if there is more than one? Say I betcha you could go up there and trap werewolves and bigfeets and sell their pelts at Fur Rondy in Anchorage.

OH yeah watch out for the snow snakes also, those sneaky suckers pack a powerful punch. If one of them bites you, you will freeze to deatn within about 10 mins. if you don't have serveral quarts of antifreeze to drink.

Well it's been a hoot trying to convince you to go to Alaska, but shoot I gotta go and milk the hogs and slop the cows____no wait it's gather the chickens and feed the eggs, naw that ain't right either.

AAAH Hell I sure hope you enjoy your time in the wilderness up their in Detroit or New York or whatever big city you were going to live in and learn to survive. Central park should be good for firewood, fishing, small game and shelter. Well good luck living there and i hope you don't get mugged.

No wait you were gonna go way out west and join an Indian tribe ____no that aint it. AAAH Hell I quit. 

On a semi serious note tell the folks on this forum exactly what you are thinking about doing and how you plan to make it in the wilderness, and you will be surprised at all of the suggestions and info you will get.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Northern Idaho, or Montanna but buying property isn't always easy. And squatting on public land is illegal. So you might wanna see what kinda land you can afford and give an idea as to what kind of infrastructure you intend to have.


----------



## garrettd (Nov 29, 2012)

Well my family owns a 200 aver farm on it and no one lives on it but my dad wants me to have a job and he'd whip my ass if he saw me living there plus Missouri can get dry in the summer


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

So why not get a job?


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay I despise sharing this since some of you might use it and cut down opportunities for me, but I think it's big enough to handle a couple of you. There's a number of realtor sites that let you search by region and price. You get some surprising results. 

If you really think you need a BoL to build a fortress or survive on you can secure a couple acres and then push out from there post SH!T. Some of the western result make me wonder if long trips cross country just for vacations and if a disaster happens would be worthwhile. 

Course rate I'm going with this prepper thing I might end up with my own bunker in a couple years when I still haven't even picked a paranoid fear.


----------



## garrettd (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't want a job cuz I love nature so much I wanna live off the land


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone else thinking E_S_R is having second thoughts about that possible move to Alaska with his family?

garrettd, if anyone around here loved nature so much that they wanted to live off our land, it would be called tresspassing and dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Black Hills of Wyoming/South Dakota


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Where were you on the night of December 21st to March 3rd......



oldvet said:


> I hear ya about Alaska, when it stays dark for weeks or months at a time you constantly have to deal with those Damn Vampires. Those blood sucking yahoos come outta the woodwork on those long nights. I think they are imported from Russia just to keep the population down, and a reason for folks to grow garlic and keep sharpining those stakes. It also gives them a reason to reload their .44mags with silver bull____no wait that's for Werewolves.
> 
> Did TPTB in Alaska warn ya about those pesky suckers also? Is that why you don't want to go there. Oh Hell I almost forgot about Bigfoot or is it bigfeets if there is more than one? Say I betcha you could go up there and trap werewolves and bigfeets and sell their pelts at Fur Rondy in Anchorage.
> 
> ...


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

garrettd sorry sounds like you need a dose of reality......living off the land without a job and build a homestead is a pipe dream. There is some land LOL around here .....sure go ahead and try, either rattlesnakes, cats (not house) or the owners will teach a life long lesson to you. I have friends in Montana who would deal with a predator whether it be 2 or 4 legged the only way they know how. There is NO LAND you can just pitch a tent and "live off the land" someone owns that land..you might not see them but they do check their property..or turn out bulls and your in BIG trouble. Get a job, save and build your own self sufficient place the way everyone else has.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Why Dav, I was sittin in my snug little cabin minding my own buisness when I was attacked by a whole heard of 9ft. tall, hairy, Werewolf lookin Vampire Zombies that proceded to eat my whole family :eyebulge:........just as fast as I could shove them out the door, so I could high tail it out the back and make good my escape.


----------



## old_anorak (Nov 27, 2012)

My suggestion is to get a JOB, buy your OWN land so that you can live under a rock and eat berries whilst trading ladybug shells for internet time. Seriously, time to grow up and live in the real world.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Punctuation makes me sad .


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

garrettd said:


> I don't want a job cuz I love nature so much I wanna live off the land


Good luck, nature sometimes likes good tender meat, you know bears, cougars and maybe even vets from various wars that also prefer nature to living in the so called civilized communities.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

8 posts in one day then nothing think it was just a troll. or someone wasn't watching their 6 year old close enough and he got on the puter for a lil while.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> 8 posts in one day then nothing think it was just a troll. or someone wasn't watching their 6 year old close enough and he got on the puter for a lil while.


He had a post the other day too , but that one was deleted . It was also completely devoid of punctuation.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Just remembered, years ago I hitch hiked around a bit in Washington, Oregon, California, Idaho, Utah, Wyoming and Colorado and one time in Utah I was given a ride by a young man and his girlfriend. I don't know if she had been using drugs or what but she thought it would be a great idea to go live in the mountains in the middle of winter, she said Jesus would take care of us and that we really didn't need much of anything, just a sleeping bag and a few cloths. WOW!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

garrettd said:


> Well my family owns a 200 aver farm on it and no one lives on it but my dad wants me to have a job and he'd whip my ass if he saw me living there plus Missouri can get dry in the summer


 it sounds like you had better finish grade school before you become a mountian man.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Friknnewguy said:


> Punctuation makes me sad .


You may need to have your semi-colon checked...
WHAT am I doing?! Moderators- pull the plug on this thread! :rofl:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> 8 posts in one day then nothing think it was just a troll. or someone wasn't watching their 6 year old close enough and he got on the puter for a lil while.


Yep and that's exactly why my posts were as silly as his. Yep youngster or troll.


----------



## garrettd (Nov 29, 2012)

I know there r laws against it but there r remote places where no one will find me people can hardly get found even when they r trying to
And no one will b looking 4 me


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> it sounds like you had better finish grade school before you become a mountian man.


Either that or check into a psychiatric clinic because from what garrettd is saying it sounds like drug fogged death wish or nobody loves me I guess I'll just go eat worms. Anyway you look at it it's just downright weird, something is amiss. garrettd, please get help, really.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

garrettd said:


> I know there r laws against it but there r remote places where no one will find me people can hardly get found even when they r trying to
> And no one will b looking 4 me


Eric Rudolph and Osama Bin Laden thought the same thing. There are also reasons that those people do not have people living there. In order to survive the winter you have to have shelter and fire. You can not do that without cutting some trees and people are all over those mountains, especially in hunting season and you will leave traces of you being there.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

If you have a fire you will be found, those places are overflown constantly any fire where and when not approved will be reported and in most cases almost immediately followed up on. A life time of cold camps would not be much of a life in winter especially. YOu need to come up with a better plan than BREAKING THE LAW for a living. If you are dead set on it get a job working for a rancher or someone that is on the region you want Good outdoor work or go to colledge and be the guys that work for the park services.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

garrettd said:


> I know there r laws against it but there r remote places where no one will find me people can hardly get found even when they r trying to
> And no one will b looking 4 me


There've been a few (very few) who've done what you're proposing. There are places in northern Idaho and northestern Montana where people rarely visit. If a person stays out of the way they may live there for years without anyone raising a fuss. However they may raise a fuss to. Most game departments frown on the self-styled mountain man nowadays and will pursue anyone who want to live such a life. It's also true that any fire during forest fire season will be checked out and they will hunt you down and fine you for building that fire. Foraging for food can be done but do you know how to preserve it for use during the winter? How about meat? Did you know you can starve witha belly full of wild game meat? It's lean and you need a certain amount of fat in winter. Oils and fat are the most difficult things to find in the mountains in winter. There are dozens of other problems to overcome as well.

My advice is to to do some local, long term camping and see how well you do before high-tailing it for the mountains. Yo might also read Journal of a Mountain Man to get an idea of what life in the wilderness is like. Those guys often travelled 50 miles or more in deep snow just to find an elk or buffalo. It's not going to be anything like you think it is!


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Warm climate
Good annual Rainfall
Fertile Soil
Plenty of wood in surrounding area
Close to a lake or river


Those are what I'm looking for when I get ready to haul ass... I think I've found the perfect spot.


----------



## munik (Dec 3, 2012)

The best example of reasonable "wilderness" living was done just up in Lincoln, Montana. Old crazy Ted K (you know the one) said that after taxes, he still couldn't seem to get by reasonably on less than $200/year. When they finally caught up with him, he was in "surprisingly good health." While it can be done, true wilderness living would be an interesting thing to pull off. You would be better off making friends with somebody who owns property and allows you to stay there (unlikely but possible) as it will be hard to avoid trespassing in the private sense or setting up on public land and avoiding Law Enforcement.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't ever think you're so smart as to never being found. About the best finders of almost anything is hunters. Hunters have found lost aircraft that people are paid to find can't. Sometimes it can be dangerous for hunters when pot growers booby trap their patches, I've found a number of old ones so I've been lucky. If it's a guarded site you may end up dead and no one will ever find your remains.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My BOL is perfect-food, water and plenty of trees for shelter making and fire. BUT, it is near a roadway and we will b found. That's why I'm storing up barter items and extra ammo. I have kids and will not hesitate to protect them if need be.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive looked around my area (SW Ala. ) and there are huge amounts of woodlands. Every square foot of it is owned. Much of it by wealthy Northerners, from what i could research. Go figure. Probly the same *******s that dog Southerners out all the time.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

seanallen said:


> Ive looked around my area (SW Ala. ) and there are huge amounts of woodlands. Every square foot of it is owned. Much of it by wealthy Northerners, from what i could research. Go figure. Probly the same *******s that dog Southerners out all the time.


They're probably the same slime they used to call "Carpetbaggers". People that leave areas that are getting all screwed up but often bring the same political crappy ideas with them to infect a place that doesn't need or want those kinds of changes.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Some of you are sooooo misinformed about werewolves.

(I didn't figure they'd be another thread I could sneak that in!)

Suggestion for thread starter. Some of those new drones fly by solar power and can stay in the air for months. Get a big one and live in it. You can live off of birds you kill with the lasers, drink falling rain water and poop over the side. It's what I like to refer to as 'Bug Out Plan #17,325'.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, my opinion and advice too you, if you really want too live off the land find large tracts of connected national forests, wilderness land etc. While tech. on public land, it is against the law to live permanently as long as you move so often you can do it.
Why do I know this I lived for 3 years along the Florida, pinholt and ATC trails. And several others only going into town for certain supplies. While it was rough and required some money. (ie. 1 day jobs). Of course I carried everything on my back! I took my dog with me also, he carried his own supplies and gear.

So good luck on your dreams.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

garrettd said:


> I don't want a job cuz I love nature so much I wanna live off the land


Living off the land, wouldn't that be a full time job?


----------

